# Using Notebook as Wireless router



## INS-ANI (Feb 18, 2008)

> I dont know if thshas been posted b4, it used to be my query a day ago, now i have the answer


We'll start with a single computer that already has a wired Ethernet broadband connection to the Internet. Then we'll build the ad hoc wireless network in three steps:
1.
The first step will be to install an 802.11b wireless card in the main computer and configure it as a computer-to-computer (ad hoc) wireless connection. 
2.
The second step will be to install a wireless card in a second computer. 
3.
To complete the network and provide connectivity to the Internet, Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) will be enabled on the host. 
As you read through the procedures below, note that the accompanying images are captured from both the host and client computers and that the screen shots of the host computer contain a silver title bar, while the client computer screen shots contain a blue title bar.
*Configuring the Host Computer*

After you install an 802.11b adapter (such as an Orinoco or Cisco wireless network card) on a computer, Windows XP will automatically detect the card, install drivers, and display an icon in the notification area. (I am using Agere's Orinoco Silver cards to construct the ad hoc wireless network here. Although they have native, in-box support in Windows XP, these cards can be updated with even newer drivers and firmware through Microsoft Update). If the computer is in an environment where other wireless networks are in range, Windows should display a list of available networks automatically. However, if no wireless networks are in range, the wireless connection icon may display a red “X” and may not automatically open a *View Wireless Networks* window. To open this window, click the icon for the wireless connection.
Do not select an available network at this time if any are displayed in the *Available networks* listing. If your computer previously connected to a preferred access point, remove all preferred access points. This will ensure that a connection is made only to the ad hoc network that you are trying to configure.

*www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsxp/images/using/networking/expert/adhoc01.gif
Next, click the *Advanced* tab at the top of the window. Select *Computer to computer (ad hoc) networks only* and clear the *Automatically connect to non-preferred networks* box if it is selected. This setting, along with removing preferred networks, ensures connection to the ad hoc network only.
Click the *Wireless Networks* tab again. Under Preferred Networks, click *Add*, as shown in Figure 1. In the *Wireless Network Properties* dialog box, specify a *Network name (SSID)*. Use any name desired, but be sure to use it to configure all computers. Note that the network type is already marked as a computer-to-computer network and that this cannot be changed since it has already been specified that a connection should be made to only ad hoc networks.

*www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsxp/images/using/networking/expert/adhoc02.gif
Wireless Equivalency Protocol (*WEP*) settings are not being configured at this time because it's easier to get an ad hoc wireless network running smoothly before attempting to configure WEP data encryption. The decision on whether or not to use WEP should be based on your environment. In most cases, for optimum protection and security, after your ad hoc network is running properly, you should return to *Wireless Network Properties* and specify WEP settings.
After configuring the network name (SSID) in the Wireless Network Properties dialog box, the new ad hoc network will be displayed with a PC Card icon to designate that this is a computer-to-computer network.

*www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsxp/images/using/networking/expert/adhoc03.gif
Note the red *X*. When a second computer is in range and the new ad hoc network is connected, the display changes to show a working computer-to-computer network without the *X*.
*Configuring a Client Computer*

After installing an Agere Orinoco 802.11b Silver PC Card in a second computer, the Wireless Networks tab displays a list of in-range wireless access points or ad hoc wireless networks, as shown in Figure 4.

*www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsxp/images/using/networking/expert/adhoc04.gif
The new ad hoc network *aloha4321* is listed (and is identified by the PC Card icon). Highlight the network name, and then click *Configure*. Because WEP will not be configured at this time, click *OK*.
*Sharing the Connection*

Now that a successful ad hoc wireless network has been created, we'll set up Internet Connection Sharing.
1.
Open *Network Connections* on the host computer. (Click *Start*, click *Control Panel*, click *Switch to classic view*, and then click *Network Connections*. 
2.
Click the connection to be shared, and under *Network Tasks*, click *Change settings of this connection*. 
3.
On the *Advanced* tab, select the *Allow other network users to connect through this computer's Internet connection* check box. 
4.
If you are not using a third party firewall and have not already set up the *Internet Connection Firewall (ICF)*, be sure to check the box enabling this feature. (Read more about why to enable ICF in an earlier column, Don't Let the Defense Rest.) 
5.
Finally, optionally enable the setting to let other users control or enable this connection. 
After completing ICS configuration, the *Network Connection* window on the host computer will display the original wired Ethernet connection and display the status as *Shared* as well as *Enabled*. The Network Connection window on the client computer will display the connection on the host as an *Internet Gateway*.

*www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsxp/images/using/networking/expert/adhoc05.gif
The client computer(s) should now receive a private class, non-routable IP address in the 192.168.0.* address range via DHCP from the host computer and should have full Internet connectivity.
*Configuring WEP*

As connectivity has now been established successfully, the next step is to return to *Network Properties* and configure *WEP* settings to ensure the best security possible for the ad hoc network.
On the host computer, open the *Wireless Network Properties* dialog box and select the *Data encryption (WEP enabled)* check box. Consult the documentation provided by your wireless card manufacturer for the key format and key length.

*www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsxp/images/using/networking/expert/adhoc06.gif
Use the highest level of encryption possible (key length) that is supported by your hardware and drivers. Agere's Orinoco Silver cards are used here, and only support 64-bit WEP (also known as 40 bits). Using the latest drivers and firmware, Windows XP actually automatically detects that this hardware only supports 64-bit encryption and will not allow setting the key to 128 bit. Be sure that if you use an ASCII network key that you pick random characters and letters that can't be easily guessed. The final step is to use the same key and encryption settings and configure the client computer(s). Note: for additional security, consider changing the key on a regular weekly basis.
*Instant Private Networking*

Not only does ad hoc wireless networking provide a lower cost method to share an Internet connection than a more expensive wireless router/router plus separate access point solution, but it affords a fast and simple way of establishing a means to share data and documents for groups with no external LAN or Internet connection. With no available DHCP server, Windows XP provides an automatic private IP address between 169.254.0.0 and 169.254.255.255 to network adapters. If you're sitting around a conference table with a group of colleagues and find that everyone is in desperate need of a Power Point presentation on an associate's computer on the other side of the room, setting up an instant ad hoc wireless network can be the solution, allowing everyone to copy the file to their computers over the wireless network. You'll need to have the same workgroup configured with appropriate permissions for file and print sharing, and you'll never have to wait again to get connected to the Internet or a corporate LAN to receive copies of urgently needed documents.
*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/expert/bowman_02april08.mspx


----------



## vish786 (Mar 9, 2008)

how come no one noticed this informative source. 

*@ins-ani*, making long story short is it something like making *DESKTOP 1* has  as gateway for internet & other comp, *DESKTOP 2* is networked to *DESKTOP 1* ?

I understand here either *LAPTOP* or *DESKTOP* can be made as router [as like an gateway] so in case I choose *DESKTOP* as gateway point to which *LAPTOP* can be networked & same time access *INTERNET* thru *DESKTOP*. am I right that way ?

This makes sense for home users & can connect more lappies(assuming *DESKTOP's* wireless adapter has capability to handheld more LAPPIES, <-- does this work ? ) & one can save money spent on wireless router.

*ins-ani*, how was ur wifi setup ?

Edit: Thanks for posting !


----------



## Garbage (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info...

Let me try this in my college now..


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice tutorial


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 11, 2008)

```
@ins-ani, making long story short is it something like making DESKTOP 1 has  as gateway for internet & other comp, DESKTOP 2 is networked to DESKTOP 1 ?
```
yeah it is quite similar.Think it this way, you can be a member of two clubs at a time. Similarly, the Desktop1(here) is connected to two network, which are The internet and another is an local network.
But a home system as a router has limitations. range limitation of 30ft is one of them.


```
I understand here either LAPTOP or DESKTOP can be made as router [as like an gateway] so in case I choose DESKTOP as gateway point to which LAPTOP can be networked & same time access INTERNET thru DESKTOP. am I right that way ?
```
yeah thats correct, and as i recvd, you will get a net download speed of aprx 2MBPS. Thats good!


```
This makes sense for home users & can connect more lappies(assuming DESKTOP's wireless adapter has capability to handheld more LAPPIES, <-- does this work ? ) & one can save money spent on wireless router.
```
That works. If you plan to use your desktop/laptop as wifi router, i suggest you to use some PC based router S/W. if you are using linux server, you can use webmin, thats wat i am aware of at present.






```
ins-ani, how was ur wifi setup
```
i used my lappy to share files with two lappy at my hostel. We even tried to  share airtel GPRS on this network, but i guess the speed was too slow and it was emberassing for a wifi network!
will surely try it on broadband after my exam....


```
Nice tutorial
```
I am glad u liked it.


----------



## manmay (Mar 24, 2008)

1. cost of a dektop wifi card(pci or usb based) will cost like 1000 bucks and a wifi router (from net gear or equivalent quality product)will cost like 1600 buck. a router will provide with a better range than a wifi addon card. 
and router definitely has a range greater than 30 feets. m using at my place i have used my laptop as far as 50-60 feet away from the router....where in there are walls in between...m sure if there are no obstructions in the way then the range would be even higher.

2. router provides with numerous facilities....like port forwarding and port triggering and facility like in hardware dynamic ip > static ip support. (dyndns etc)....a router also has a switch in built.(the one that i've mentioned above has a wan port and 4 lan ports.. the 4 lan ports can be used as switch)... a router also has a inbuilt pppoe dialer.

3. in your setup a laptop can be added easily to the existing network....but if a desktop needs to be added then either the desktop should have a wifi addon card or the first desktop(gateway) should have another ethernet card through which the new desktop can be added.

4. i dont think port forwarding can be configured using your setup.

5. as the no of client devices under the gateway desktop increases the load on the gateway would also increase dramatically....cause its a software based gateway....


anyway the solution is gud for ppl who do not want to spen more than 1000 bucks. and do not plan to add another dektop/laptop to the network....but i'll definitely suggest you to go for a wifi router.....


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 24, 2008)

> as the no of client devices under the gateway desktop increases the load on the gateway would also increase dramatically....cause its a software based gateway....


yep obviously, but i assumed it as a domestic connection where in at max 2-4 systems can connect at a time. in typical hindi, its a kaam chalau thing.



> 4. i dont think port forwarding can be configured using your setup.


Nope, thats wat i havent yet seen in window based system. But i  did see that in my clg's linux lab,when i was playing with webmin's router controller.
linux machine can achieve this by  adding iptable rules to the nat table.
have no experience with MAC OS, but i guess theres a tool called ifwp,which can be used for the same.

. The aim is to make a simple cmputer intelligent enough to forward data packets at right places.
Note:If i have messed up some technical terms, forgive me as i am still a novice n/w user, and am on a learning curve.

{thankyou for updating my knowledge abt router costs,i am planning to buy a router, target price Rs 4k, what do you suggest?}


----------



## manmay (Mar 25, 2008)

hi,
sry not much hands on exp in that area on a linux box. will post if i come across something.
with 4k for a router....you can get a draft-n series router...if you dont need a draft n series then you can get the netgear router that i have at my place....it comes with a wan and 4 lan ports..supports b/g. it gives me a range of abt 50 feet inside the house.(even my neighbours are in its range)...i got it for 1.8k now its going for 1.6 k....pretty cheap i guess.


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice tutorial. I have two laptops in my friends mess both having wifi connectivity and Ethernet cards. Can I setup the connection as you said above in these two lappies? One will be the host and will be connected to the dsl modem through Ethernet.

Can we play multiplayer games using this wifi setup?


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 27, 2008)

@luckystar
You havent specified the distance between the two lappy when you will be using it. 
Well, if you are planning to use it on ad-hoc basis(wifi), you can keep the two lappies 30ft or 10m apart.
But if the lappies are more distant, i suggest you invest on RJ-45 cable.
via both option, you can connect two lappy, share DSL,hard-disk and yeah play multiplayer games. beside what game are you addicted to?

@manmay
abt the draft-n series router you mentioned, can you please give me some details regarding what it means and how are they diffrent from the router you own.
 coz i am new in wireless domain, as you have seen i have just started off with ad-hoc n/w, i will request you to share your experience.


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 27, 2008)

^^ the distance isn't much, just both are in different rooms. We already have a RJ-45 cable setup. But this will more flexible(without investing on a router) and be mobile.
Regarding games, I don't play too much now. Its that, one of my friends has recently purchased a lappy. So he is ready to pounce on any games worth playable. Most of the games we play are UT, NFS series etc.(Can't go for higher ones because one of the lappies has an older configuration)
I will be trying your method soon.... hope it works.


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 28, 2008)

well, if distance is under comfortable range, go for it.Enjoy your gaming.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 7, 2008)

I my college we attended a Seminar about same ****. However there they were using Linux based system and XP machines too(all Laptops) and employing OLSR protocol to make Laptops as individual repeaters. It too was based on Ad-Hoc networking and also used Firefunk ****. Not clear about it as attended seminar very late but yeah that was the ****.


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 12, 2008)

rudick, i wonder if you or an of your friend who attended the seminar can share what was learnt in the seminar.i am quite intrested in what you just wrote.


----------



## nsbindra (Apr 12, 2008)

Good tut..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 14, 2008)

WILCO soon.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 15, 2008)

guys sry for bringing the dead thread back. but i guess after so much time, i have something to add to this tutorial.

If any of you are using this setup to share broadband among multiple computers, don't have high expectations. Even after 2 months of trouble shooting, i can't find a solution as to why the host system is providing only spare bandwidth to the clients. its really frustating when the servers has a download speed of 50 kbps and you as a client get only 2-3 kbps. torrent on client is as good as dead. browsing is really pathetic.
my F5 key is almost loosing its lusture   

i think this is one of the main limitation of an Ad-hoc system. i hope after my exams i can find some better way of balanced bandwidth distribution over mine adhoc network.
till then, any guru has advice for improving the system??


----------



## Doy22 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing information regarding "ad hoc wireless network"... Its really a nice tutorial...


----------

